# Swap headlights for oem projector headlights



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

My 17 cruze doesn't have the factory protector headlights with the DRL's. Is it possible to just swap the headlight assemblies, or is a different wiring harness used?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What does it have? Did you buy used?


----------



## boostedirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> What does it have? Did you buy used?


It just has regular headlights. I leased it brand new.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

one of the main reasons i got a lt vs ls and heated seats and cruise control lol


----------



## wyley93 (Nov 4, 2018)

I wanna know the same exact thing I just purchased a new 2018 Cruze in August and I don’t mind the OEM halogens but I prefer the look of the LED running lamps. Does anyone know if they are easy to swap to those?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's not quite plug-n-play... But it's achingly close. 

You'd need to swap the connector body from your original LS headlights to new LT+ headlights. You'll also need to run power to the DRL pin in the LT headlights if you want them to work during the day. Your headlights will still be your DRL though.


----------

